

Switching from employee to entrepreneur, day 1 - toumhi
http://sparklewise.com/?p=851

======
keeptrying
Best of luck! Keep us updated. I'm planning the switch soon too. And congrats!

------
flashgordon
mate well done. Jealous of you though :D. Hope you do really well. Keep us
posted so it will shame people like me to take the plunge some day!

------
3pt14159
Best of luck mon ami!

------
jessedhillon
Good luck, keep us posted.

